# At night you'll only see it's teeth!



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

What do y'all think about a full black German shepherd? Personally it is one of my favorites. What's your favorite color, or type of shepherd?!


----------



## Hackles (Mar 18, 2013)

I like wolf-like sables and the classic black and tan saddles, but that's just my preference for appearance. Temperament is, of course, much more important.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I think black shepherds are beautiful, but to me personally, they definitely lose that GSD look. I love the standard black and tan, but I'm also extremely fond of the pure white shepherds. They look very wolf-like and have a grace about them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of sables, mind you there's a saying about horses that goes "a good horse doesn't come in a bad colour" I guess that applies to dogs too..


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> I think black shepherds are beautiful, but to me personally, they definitely lose that GSD look. I love the standard black and tan, but I'm also extremely fond of the pure white shepherds. They look very wolf-like and have a grace about them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes you are right! White shepherds are beautiful, but stay away from mud!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

im partial to the standard black and tan. However, im getting another shepherd in a few years that will be all black  as long as its a shepherd colors dont bother me too much


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love them all. Black, white, B&T, bicolour, sable, blue, liver, etc

My favourites are the bicolour and sable though  The darker the better


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I _love_ the look of the solid blacks! But yes, when I go shopping for my next dog, it will be ALL about temperament.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sable and fawn would be my favorites.

I don't care for all black GSD's. Lisl's half brother that lives across the street is an all black working K9. He's a very nice dog but I just can't get past the all black coat. 

To me, they just don't look like GSD's when they have a solid coat color and no mask.

As an aside, the dog mentioned above, Ibor, was released on a suspect that would not show his hands when ordered to do so and was taken down by Ibor. The suspect required 20 stitches to his forearm and bicep. 

Good dog Ibor!


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Sable is my favorite, the blackest the better with a silver underlay. I love the bit of wild it makes them especially the light gold eyes. Years back we purchased a black and tan with a large blanket and thick mask, his eyes were a light gold and this boy was huge. Total doll, but he sure made people watch their step around him, which is why we got him for her. She lived out in the country all alone raising a cousin of mine and we worried about her safety.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

I've had a black and tan w/blanket, bicolor, and now a black. I guess I'm partial to the darker colors but always a GSD.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My girl is black. My favourite is a dark, dark sable (with a reddish undertone), but I also like bi-colours and even black and tan, if they have a lot of black, so I guess I like the dark coloured ones too!

I really wanted the sable from the litter, but was given a black one. The colour grew on me because I love my pup so much, but believe it or not I wasn't crazy about the solid blacks at first!

I should add, I don't like whites or long coats (no offense to anyone!)


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Yes I get you, I don't like whites either! It feels like its a different dog. I heard that the long hair on the GSDs is a fault!


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

I think they're great, but I will say it took time getting used to since I'm partial to black & tan "traditional" GSD....maybe I'm partial though 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

